# MS Access 2007



## Kiwani (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bearbeite Logfile Mit MS Access.
Habe welche IPs, die so ein Format hat: 123.12.*
Mein Problem: ich muss an der Stelle von * einnen wert zwischen 0 und 255 anfügen.
Insgesamt habe ich etwa 800 solche ip's und kann die alle nicht händig bearbeiten

Ich habe versucht mit "Ersetzen" Funktion versucht, kann es aber nur ein Wert ersetzen und keinen Bereich.

Ich hoffe auf euere Helfe.

lg
Kiwani


----------



## jengineer (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Kiwani (vielleicht hast du immer noch das Problem und stirbst grad über den IPs ab  ),

probiere es mal folgendermaßen:
Kopiere die IP-Adressen in ein Excel-Sheet. Dann wendest du die Funktion ersetzen() an.
Bsp: 
A4 123.12.3		

=ERSETZEN(A4;5;2;"*") 
A4 - alter Text
5 - erstes Zeichen
2 - Anzahl der Zeichen
* - neuer Text

Resultat: 123.*.3

Zurück in die DB kopieren und fertig.


Grüße


----------

